# 2.0TD won't start below 2 degrees C



## andrewiulian (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello, Cruze world!

This is my first post here. 

I recently bought a 2012 Cruze, 2.0 turbo diesel 120kw (163hp). I'm from Romania and now the temp is about -2 degrees celsius. My Cruze starts after 15 cranks. I have changed glowplugs, battery, fuel filter, made a full service but not starting. I have refurbished injectors but still not starting. I don't know what should I do...


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

New glow plugs but what about the glow plug relay/glow plug controller? My 2014 US model has one I would assume yours does as well. If it eventually starts it sounds like everything else is working, it's just too cold. You could pull one plug out and check if it's heating up at key on, or check it with a voltmeter instead of taking it out, see if they're getting power at key on.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, I'm going to assume this is your first diesel engine vehicle. What is probably going on is the cylinders aren't being heated enough to start the engine properly. I hope someone that drives one pops in. Anyway, what I have had to do (in other diesels) is let the glow plugs run through there cycle without trying to start the engine. Then turn the ignition off, and then back on and run them through another cycle. The cooler the weather, the more cycles. When the weather was -30F, it took about 5 cycles before I even tried starting the engine. What a Cruze will take, I'm not sure. But the laws of physics haven't changed. I'd try 3 cycles of pre-heating.

Or it could be a failure like Detrious mentioned. The controller/ timer could be cutting the cycle short.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Detrious said:


> New glow plugs but what about the glow plug relay/glow plug controller? My 2014 US model has one I would assume yours does as well. If it eventually starts it sounds like everything else is working, it's just too cold. You could pull one plug out and check if it's heating up at key on, or check it with a voltmeter instead of taking it out, see if they're getting power at key on.


This would be the Korean & Australian engine.

I dont believe our engine ever went into a Euro Cruze.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> This would be the Korean & Australian engine.
> 
> I dont believe our engine ever went into a Euro Cruze.


Our engine is the Opel A20DTH yes it’s a euro engine. The emissions system and tuning is different.


----------



## andrewiulian (Dec 3, 2021)

Detrious said:


> New glow plugs but what about the glow plug relay/glow plug controller? My 2014 US model has one I would assume yours does as well. If it eventually starts it sounds like everything else is working, it's just too cold. You could pull one plug out and check if it's heating up at key on, or check it with a voltmeter instead of taking it out, see if they're getting power at key on.


I have checked all relays including glow plug relay... Everything's good ... Plugs are getting power, after turning key they are getting hot so it works just fine... On the weekend I will check the return line from the engine to the gas tank. I hope it will work.

Sorry for my English guys. I hope you understand.
I will come with an update.


----------



## andrewiulian (Dec 3, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> Well, I'm going to assume this is your first diesel engine vehicle. What is probably going on is the cylinders aren't being heated enough to start the engine properly. I hope someone that drives one pops in. Anyway, what I have had to do (in other diesels) is let the glow plugs run through there cycle without trying to start the engine. Then turn the ignition off, and then back on and run them through another cycle. The cooler the weather, the more cycles. When the weather was -30F, it took about 5 cycles before I even tried starting the engine. What a Cruze will take, I'm not sure. But the laws of physics haven't changed. I'd try 3 cycles of pre-heating.
> 
> Or it could be a failure like Detrious mentioned. The controller/ timer could be cutting the cycle short.


It is not my first diesel engine vehicle. Since now, I was a Volkswagen and Mercedes owner. I am doing the cycles 5 to 10 times before I start the engine. Yesterday I took out the fuel pressure regulator and I discovered that my return fuel line that goes to the gas tank is full of gunk. On the weekend I am gonna clean with brake cleaner and compressed air to see what is happening.


----------



## andrewiulian (Dec 3, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Our engine is the Opel A20DTH yes it’s a euro engine. The emissions system and tuning is different.


Mine is a Z20D1 and it is used also on Opel / Vauxhall Insignia.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Our engine is the Opel A20DTH yes it’s a euro engine. The emissions system and tuning is different.


Yeah. But I don’t believe it ever went on a Chevy Cruze in the EU. Only Opels and some random FCA vehicles.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

andrewiulian said:


> Mine is a Z20D1 and it is used also on Opel / Vauxhall Insignia.


So definitely the Korean one. The Aussies will have to chime in.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Yeah. But I don’t believe it ever went on a Chevy Cruze in the EU. Only Opels and some random FCA vehicles.


On our NA Cruze Diesels the drivetrain is shared in the Opel Astra and Vauxhall Insignia, maybe others. The Astra also has the same suspension components as well not sure about Vauxhall.

They are all built on the same basic platform, overall I believe the major differences are mostly visual. That’s what I was alluding to.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You mentioned the glowplugs are working, but are you giving them time to pre-warm the engine? You can try to turn the ignition on, then off, then back on, then start the car and see if that helps. Give it a few cycles of warming before cranking.


----------

